# Winchester SXP?



## wildwidgeon (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, that's what I am hopng to get...a gun that works. I also am a college student and don't have wads of cash to throw around, so even though I know spending more money will probably result in a better quality gun, I would rather get a cheaper gun. I said the same thing when I got my P350 too, but I have now heard many bad things about stoeger and my friend has the same gun and also has issues with it. So far, I have not heard anything bad about the SXP, although it is newish. Apparently the 1300 was made in America, but now the SXPs are made in Turkey...same as the P350, so I am a bit skeptical...


----------



## downrange (Dec 25, 2010)

T.J. said:


> I think the ejector is a little rounded. Ill replace it and see. I dont like the gun because its heavy so I never got it fixed
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


My BPS is a tank!! Sooo heavy! 10ga 24". I only use it for yotes and turkeys. You know, the game species that require the most walking. I often have bruised shoulders without ever firing a shot. 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------

